# Moss or what?



## Thunder (Dec 3, 2009)

These are the best pictures that I could take with my phone.

It float to the surface, so I had to anchor it into a bowl-like driftwood. It is very dense (if that is the word) and I can easily spread it across the tank. The strands is very thin and erratic. I think there is really tiny leaves (round?) scattered throughout the strands. It is very fast growing. This plant was labeled as "Mystery Plant" when brought to a local club auction.


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

u.gibba? i realy dont know just a shot in the dark from me


----------



## mthom211 (Sep 3, 2010)

I also think it's u.giiba. Don't put it in other tanks, its a weed.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 3, 2009)

Basically another form of Bladderworts. 

Previously, I was told it is Bladderworts: Utricularia spp.

I am hoping Utricularia Gibba (which is also a Bladderwort) is better. I know it is a weed and I plan only to have it in this tank. Is my Cherry Shrimps and Moscow Black Guppies at risk?


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

no risk to livestock unless they are very very tiny. the traps (what you observed as tiny leaves) are unlikely to catch anything you keep, no matter how small.

U.gibba is invasive and hard to get rid of but otherwise harmless. if you let it float you may get pretty yellow flowers.

APC plantfinder has some info : http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=268&category=genus&spec=Utricularia


----------



## Thunder (Dec 3, 2009)

Yeah. Thanks for making me feel safe now.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

personally, I would remove and discard it all.
I once got a bladderwort hitchhiker in a plant
I traded and added to my stem collection tank.
it quickly took over that high light tank, and it
took me months to tweezer out every last bit.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i have some in my tank from who knows where... but i only occasionally find a strand and i just throw it out. who would do such as thing and give away that plant???


----------

